# Striking Serpents Head



## MJS (Jan 6, 2006)

1:  Drop back with right foot to 6 o'clock into a left neutral bow, simultaneously hooking your left hand around the back of your opponents head, so that your knuckles or wrist strikes your opponents left temple or mastiod, while at the same time your right hand cocks into a half fist at chest level.

2:  Immediately have your left hand grab and pull your opponents hair back, as you shift into a left forward bow towards 12 o'clock and execute a thrusting half fist to opponents throat.

Thought that we could discuss this technique and any variations that you may have.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2006)

Interesting close-in technique. Are you targeting the trachea or jugular?


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 6, 2006)

May be worth noting the attack, bearhug from the front, arms free. Lots of variations from there though.

What about a bald attacker?
Can we leave off the forward bow, since the opponent is already in close?
Do we have to form the half fist at the time of our left hand strike, or can it be an open hand cover, or perhaps become an insert (poke to eyes, etc.)

Anyone have the extension?


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jan 6, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Interesting close-in technique. Are you targeting the trachea or jugular?


 
I would target the jugular area in an attempt to knock them out as opposed to the possibility of crushing the trachea. But if I hit the trachea so be it.


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jan 6, 2006)

Monadnock said:
			
		

> May be worth noting the attack, bearhug from the front, arms free. Lots of variations from there though.
> 
> What about a bald attacker?
> Can we leave off the forward bow, since the opponent is already in close?
> ...


 
If the attacker is bald I would attempt to grab their left ear or shirt.

The bow stance I think is need to give yourself better balance and to nullify any attempt by the attacker to pick you up.

By grabbing the attackers hair or ear and pulling, it just opens up the neck area to be a perfect target so I would not recommend the eye poke.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 6, 2006)

Kenpobldr said:
			
		

> I would target the jugular area in an attempt to knock them out as opposed to the possibility of crushing the trachea. But if I hit the trachea so be it.


 
Really? I can't imagine taking the chance of killing someone just cause they've got me in a bear hug. Especially when there's so many other ways out of it.

...Unless of course it's a real bear doing the bear hug.


----------



## Seabrook (Jan 6, 2006)

The forward bow as we pull the attacker's head back check's the opponent's right leg. About the "no hair" issue, just hook your left hand around attackers chin and throat and pull down - it's very nasty. 

The catalyst for Striking Serpent's Head is a high tackle since an opponent is not just going to put you in a front bear hug and stay there. This technique also works nice against a grappler.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## green meanie (Jan 6, 2006)

Kenpobldr said:
			
		

> If the attacker is bald I would attempt to grab their left ear or shirt.


 
Good call. I was thinking about the ear too.


----------



## pete (Jan 6, 2006)

there is really no need to grab with your fingers...with bald or short hair, you can use frictional pull of your fist after the mastoid strike, rotating the fist from palm-out to palm-in as you anchor your elbow and pull the head back.



			
				seabrook said:
			
		

> The catalyst for Striking Serpent's Head is a high tackle since an opponent is not just going to put you in a front bear hug and stay there. This technique also works nice against a grappler.


 yesss!


----------



## Shodan (Jan 6, 2006)

On the first part of the tech., we use the right hand to sort of stop/sandwich the face as the left does the strike to the back of the head.  We used to have a bald guy in our class and we'd anchor two fingers under his eyebrows in that little pocket above the eyes in order to pull his head back for the serpent head strike.  It worked rather well.  Height might have something to do with being able to pull this off though- he was rather short.  I don't know if it would work as well on a taller opponent....hmmm....will have to experiment with that one in class......


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jan 6, 2006)

ooh, an eye hook.............very nasty.


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jan 6, 2006)

Instead of hooking your left hand hook arround and back of your opponet's head try to place your left hand over your opponents face with your fingers directly under the nose then thrust your left hand up and back. 

I think that this would work well regardless of height, hair, or even if the attacker is not wearing a shirt. It may even work if the attacker is physicaly stronger.

I forgot that I had to use this one at a cookout when someone (who had been drinking to much) tried to put me in a front bear hug. He was attempting to throw me into the pool. Once I placed my hand under his nose and pushed my hand up and to his back, he immediatly released his grasp. He then gave up and went to get another beer.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

Our version is a bear hug from the front. The left foot steps around the attacker while the first two fingers of the left hand go hard under the attackers nose to peel the head back before the half fist to the throat. Very nasty three step technique.

Kids version is a left kick/knee to the groin, a left heel hand to the chin and then the half fist.


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2006)

Rather than quote each post seperate, I'll just comment on certain ones here.



> Originally posted by shesulsa
> 
> Interesting close-in technique. Are you targeting the trachea or jugular?


 
I was taught the trachea, however, that half fist strike could be substituted for a palm heel to the face.



> Originally posted by Monadnock
> 
> May be worth noting the attack, bearhug from the front, arms free. Lots of variations from there though.


 
Opps...I did neglect the attack. Sorry about that.



> What about a bald attacker?


 
That or very short hair. Possible options could be the ear, jaw, or eyes.



> Do we have to form the half fist at the time of our left hand strike, or can it be an open hand cover, or perhaps become an insert (poke to eyes, etc.)


 
I personally don't see a problem with not doing it at the same time.



> Originally posted by kenpobldr
> 
> Instead of hooking your left hand hook arround and back of your opponet's head try to place your left hand over your opponents face with your fingers directly under the nose then thrust your left hand up and back.
> 
> ...


 
I like that!! Very effective IMO.

Mike


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 6, 2006)

I was taught to stick the left thumb under the right jaw hinge while the middle finger was placed in the philtrum. Anchor your elbow on their back and fulcrum from there torqueing the head straight back. This gives you access to the throat or a palm heel to the chin. Actually worked this last night on many bodies and it works.
:asian:


----------



## Bode (Jan 6, 2006)

So how do you prevent from being tackled or stopping the forward momentum of your attacker? I haven't heard anyone discuss the first and most important step. 

To answer one question... I would never strike in the throat or jugular when someone only bearhugs you. Why? Because jail doesn't sound fun to me.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

Bode said:
			
		

> To answer one question... I would never strike in the throat or jugular when someone only bearhugs you. Why? Because jail doesn't sound fun to me.


 
And if you were a woman grabbed in a bear hug and about to be raped, or a child about to be abducted? This is one of many possible responses. The other 99% of the time, I completely agree with you.


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2006)

Bode said:
			
		

> So how do you prevent from being tackled or stopping the forward momentum of your attacker? I haven't heard anyone discuss the first and most important step.


 
I recall a discussion on this in the past.  If I remember correctly, it had something to do with the forward bow vs. neutral.  

In any case, having the proper footwork to stop the momentum is important.

Mike


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2006)

jdinca said:
			
		

> And if you were a woman grabbed in a bear hug and about to be raped, or a child about to be abducted? This is one of many possible responses. The other 99% of the time, I completely agree with you.


 
Good point!  This is why I feel that its important to be able to adapt the technique to the situation.  Some moves may be better suited depending on what you're facing.

Mike


----------



## Bode (Jan 6, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> I recall a discussion on this in the past.  If I remember correctly, it had something to do with the forward bow vs. neutral.
> 
> In any case, having the proper footwork to stop the momentum is important.
> 
> Mike



Ah, yes, you are correct. We pretty much exhausted the options. 

On that note, depending on how you do the technique there is an option for a knee. If you are in a left neautral bow after performing the forearm or fist strike with your left arm, simply raise your left knee forcefully. This has the added benefit of lowering your opponents height and misaligning him, thus making it much easier to utilize a fulcrum, lock, etc...


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jan 7, 2006)

Kenpobldr said:
			
		

> Instead of hooking your left hand hook arround and back of your opponet's head try to place your left hand over your opponents face with your fingers directly under the nose then thrust your left hand up and back.


 
IMHO, that would work very well.  However, it wouldn't be Striking Serpent's Head then, would it.  Sounds more like Aiming the Spear.


----------



## Maltair (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr. Heblers version is to go to the frwd bow and box both ears, from there you can reach back and grab the hair with the left hand or if there is no hair, reach forward and plant your hand on their face and push up and back. Then finish them off with the panther fist to the throat.


----------



## Making the Journey (Jan 29, 2006)

Contouring is a very important part of the beginning of this technique... contour up the back to get the first shot off


----------

